# PM1130VF



## Philzy (Sep 16, 2021)

Got my “arrived at our warehouse” email. I ordered the DRO version and paired it with the 932M-PDF-w/3axDRO. Hopefully both  ship by the end of the month. 

I know this is supposed to be a new model but wasn’t there an 1130VF-LB a few years back?

“We are happy to say that the PM1130VF Lathe that you have been waiting 
on has arrived at our warehouse. We are beginning our inspections on 
these machines, running them and looking them over to make sure they are 
up to our standards. Since this model is a new model, it will take us 
about a week or so before we start filling any back orders at all, while 
our staff inspects the upgraded model.”


----------



## yota (Sep 16, 2021)

I got the same email when they shipped my mill.  do they really uncrate these, inspect and run them?  I made the assumption that the crate was from china by the poor quality plywood and the assembly.  there  was no way I could open the crate without damaging the thin overlapping single veneer on the corners.  so how would PM uncrate them and remove the machines without doing the same?  are these machines shipped in the container without crates?  is PM building these crates?


----------



## Philzy (Sep 16, 2021)

I agree. I doubt they inspect every single crate that comes through their warehouse. I imagine it’s a spotcheck. Maybe 1 in 10 actually get checked. Hopefully, since this is a relatively new model and it’s their first shipment of this model, they’ll take the extra time to make sure it was done right.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 16, 2021)

I agree with Philzy.  They may look at one in 10 or maybe even 1 in 50.   As you have experienced, the crates are impossible to get apart without destroying them.
In this case, they may take *one* and look it over just to determine overall build quality and if it is up to what they spec'd out.


----------



## sportfan (Sep 26, 2021)

Philzy said:


> Got my “arrived at our warehouse” email. I ordered the DRO version and paired it with the 932M-PDF-w/3axDRO. Hopefully both  ship by the end of the month.
> 
> I know this is supposed to be a new model but wasn’t there an 1130VF-LB a few years back?
> 
> ...


I got the same email.


----------



## Philzy (Sep 29, 2021)

Well, I got my shipping email and tracking numbers. Should have both the mill and the lathe hopefully sometime next week. We’ll see.


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 29, 2021)

Cool man,  I'm excited for you!


----------



## Philzy (Sep 29, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Cool man,  I'm excited for you!


Don’t get too excited. We live close enough to where you might be over here helping me set it up. And since you’re retired and don’t have to worry about going to work, you get the heavy end.


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 29, 2021)

Give me a call I would love to come over and help!


----------



## fursphere (Sep 30, 2021)

If they don't open the crates, how do the accessories you add to your order end up inside?  Asking for a friend...


----------



## yota (Sep 30, 2021)

maybe PM is actually building the crates?


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 1, 2021)

Philzy said:


> I agree. I doubt they inspect every single crate that comes through their warehouse. I imagine it’s a spotcheck. Maybe 1 in 10 actually get checked. Hopefully, since this is a relatively new model and it’s their first shipment of this model, they’ll take the extra time to make sure it was done right.


Spoke with PM today. They Inspect each machine, and either bolster the existing crate, or build new prior to shipping. The inspection for the Chinese machines are basic, but includes powering up. I got the impression the machines from Taiwan are inspected a bit more thoroughly, but they said they perform some inspection on each and every machine they receive.


----------



## fursphere (Oct 1, 2021)

My PM-1236 lathe came full of gear oil in all three gear boxes.   It was clear that it had been spun up before recreated and shipped to me.    Its possible the factory in China filled up the gear boxes before they shipped it, but that would cost some amount of money more per unit, so I highly doubt that's the case.


----------



## Philzy (Oct 1, 2021)

Christianstark said:


> Spoke with PM today. They Inspect each machine, and either bolster the existing crate, or build new prior to shipping. The inspection for the Chinese machines are basic, but includes powering up. I got the impression the machines from Taiwan are inspected a bit more thoroughly, but they said they perform some inspection on each and every machine they receive.


That’s good to know. I stand corrected.


----------



## Philzy (Oct 11, 2021)

Lathe and mill were delivered today. Got the lathe set up and cleaned.  A few minor issues.  No hardware to assemble the stand and the mount for the DRO is broken.  I have hardware so that’s really a non issue.   The DRO mount is a POS.  I can make a new one. 

The big issue is that the lathe trips the breaker. If you watch this PM YouTube video: Power up , I’m good until I hit that last button to get the chuck moving.

I’ll play with it a little tomorrow and see if I can figure this out.  Gonna install a NON- GFCI breaker and outlet.  Chuck turns freely by hand.  

As far as the new mill goes, 932M, it’s still on the pallet. I’ll get to that one once the lathe is up and running.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 11, 2021)

Congratulations Philzy!

I have not had good luck with the GFCI breakers and running any type of motor.  Looking forward to seeing some chips being made.

Don't hesitate to reach out if you need a hand with anything.  Like moving the mill to where it needs to be, I'm not that far away.


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 12, 2021)

Philzy said:


> Gonna install a NON- GFCI breaker


Lots of problems with GFCI breakers for heavier loads. Even older 4 wire 220V ranges will trip them. I asked a commercial electrician about it. They are required by code here. He told me to swap it out after inspection if I wanted to use the range. Sq D breakers.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 12, 2021)

Same thing here is Washington.  I installed one on purpose a couple years ago that feeds a greenhouse and the headed water tank for our Donkey.  I believe the fan motor at the greenhouse kept tripping it.  I replaced it with a standard unit and it hasn't tripped since.


----------



## fursphere (Oct 12, 2021)

The VFD on my wive's wood lathe trips GFCI circuits too.   Put a simple power strip in between and it solves the problem.


----------



## Philzy (Oct 12, 2021)

I tried the power strip and that didn’t work. I just got off the phone with Mike at PM.  The man did a little bit of research and found a jumper on the VFD. Pulled that jumper and now it works like a champ.  The VFD is a Delta MS 300. I have attached the page in the manual that shows the jumper.  Mike is top notch.


----------



## sportfan (Oct 23, 2021)

Philzy said:


> Lathe and mill were delivered today. Got the lathe set up and cleaned.  A few minor issues.  No hardware to assemble the stand and the mount for the DRO is broken.  I have hardware so that’s really a non issue.   The DRO mount is a POS.  I can make a new one.
> 
> The big issue is that the lathe trips the breaker. If you watch this PM YouTube video: Power up , I’m good until I hit that last button to get the chuck moving.
> 
> ...


The PM1130 I got tripped the breaker also on a GFCI . The cord was long enough to reach another GFCI and it starts fine on that one. I guess I'll replace the other someday soon. It was new and I ran that circuit special for the lathe. It is the only thing on the circuit.


----------

